# Starei per divorziare...informazioni...



## Old Italia1 (5 Ottobre 2008)

Sono passati quasi tre anni dalla mia separazione e la mia ex vorrebbe il divorzio e ovviamente ha chiesto a me di occuparmene...(l'emoticon con il gesto dell'ombrello non c'è?:c_laugh

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vorrei sapere se qualcuno ha divorziato recentemente e si è trovato a divorziare presso un tribunale diverso da quello in cui è stata ratificata la separazione.
Spiego meglio... io e la mia ex abitavamo in prov. di milano e il ricorso per la separazione l'abbiamo (l'ho) redatto e presentato al tribunale di milano.
Sicccome della separazione, avvenuta senza l'ausilio di un avvocato, me ne sono occupato in toto io e visto che il divorzio è lei che ha fretta di chiederlo, vorrei che se ne occupasse totalmente lei. Abitando lei in prov. di padova il ricorso del divorzio può essere presentato e poi ratificato dal tribunale competente della sua residenza attuale?
Grazie.


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Ottobre 2008)

PS: come mi è successo per la separazione....qualcuno ha informazioni se anche il ricorso per il divorzio congiunto può essere presentato senza l'ausilio di un avvocato?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Ottobre 2008)

http://www.divorziofacile.it/separazione/se_div_tribunali.html

Io ho trovato queste informazioni


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://www.divorziofacile.it/separazione/se_div_tribunali.html
> 
> Io ho trovato queste informazioni


grazie


----------

